# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] Asus et Gigabyte se rapprochent

## La Rédaction

Après ATI et AMD, c’est maintenant ASUS et Gygabyte qui se retrouvent dans le même lit et qui formeront une joint venture (Asustek-Gygabyte) pour produire des cartes sous le nom de Gigabyte. La société sera contrôlée par Gigabyte qui possédera 51% des parts pour un capital total de 224 millions de dollars. Pour Digitimes, qui relate l’information, ce rapprochement servirait à repousser un éventuel rachat de Gigabyte par MSI. 

Gigabyte et Asus dans le même lit, c'est quand même dégeulasse quand j'y pense... On se croirait dans le journal du hard.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## KiwiX

Sous le nom de gigabyte ? Ils auraient pu laisser Asus, c'est une meilleure marque de qualité. 

Bah, Gigabyte fait du bon boulot aussi et puis ça élimine le conflit entre les deux producteurs. Comme ça, les prix seront plus chers. C'est pas beau ça ?

----------


## aerlin

[graveleux]
Asus des Gygabit; voilà voilà (j'ai honte).
[/graveleux]

----------


## Erokh

faut quand même pas trop qu'ils se rapprochent, Asus et Gigabyte, sinon ils vont atraper une MSI (MSI/MST.. haha... vous avez compris?... MST... bon, d'accord, j'y vais)

----------


## G@zz

> Sous le nom de gigabyte ? Ils auraient pu laisser Asus, c'est une meilleure marque de qualité.


faut voir a moins que c'est le marketing qui te fait croire ca..

----------


## ZX8-1

> Asus des Gygabit; voilà voilà (j'ai honte).


Allez 2 points pour cet effort méritoire !!

----------


## chubchub

arf... j'espère qu'ils continueront quand même à produire des bonnes asrock pas chères et pas mauvaises pour les "personnes à capacités portefeuillesques réduites" (politiquement correct oblige) comme moi...

----------


## Tatann

clair que le nom de Asus avait plus de renommée  ::huh::  
en plus "Gigabyte" ça fait un peu dépassé

----------


## --Lourd--

Ca sent le léchage de boules tout ça...


ok, ok....>>>>

----------


## Aedryan

> c'est quand même dégelasse


La langue française aussi est dégelasse ici   ::):

----------


## crAsh

De mon côté, j'suis un peu un inconditionnel de Gigabyte, ils ont des produits de qualité et tout (et qui tiennent la durée), mais voir Asus disparaitre, c'est bizarre pour le paysage carte-mèrien.
Un peu comme avec la disparition d'ABiT   ::unsure::

----------


## Guybrush_SF

Z'allez voir bientôt ils vont acheter une boîte qui s'appelle Uranus  :P

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Je vais pouvoir vanner mon meilleur ami qui ne jure que par ASUS ! AHAHAH !

----------


## KiwiX

> Je vais pouvoir vanner mon meilleur ami qui ne jure que par ASUS ! AHAHAH !


Tais toi   ::unsure::

----------


## UniKorn

> c'est quand même dégeulasse quand j'y pense...


Et même après l'edit, c'est toujours pas ça.  :P 

C'est l'émotion du journal du hard, Gana en paume ses voyelles ...  :D

Tout ça, c'est une histoire de u

----------


## Super Menteur

Gigabyte a toujours été une marque fiable aussi (leur cartes mères pour Athlon XP étaient parmis les meilleures) mais il est clair que Asus a une image de marque plus diffusée que Gigabyte. A leur place j'aurais continué à produire des cartes sous le nom d'Asus.

----------


## XWolverine

Bizarre, personne n'a pensé à Abit :-)

----------


## SetaSensei

> Gigabyte a toujours été une marque fiable aussi (leur cartes mères pour Athlon XP étaient parmis les meilleures) mais il est clair que Asus a une image de marque plus diffusée que Gigabyte. A leur place j'aurais continué à produire des cartes sous le nom d'Asus.


Ouais, mais c'est Gigabyte qui a racheté le plus de parts (51%) donc c'est eux qui choisent vu qu'ils sont preum's

C'est con, j'aimais bien les jeux de mots entre les 2 constructeurs phares Asus & Abit :Jean Roucas:

----------


## Raton

Hum... Après avoir lu l'article sur HardWare.fr, je ne suis pas tout a fait d'accord...

Je dirais plutot qu'Asus et gigabyte vont collaborer ensemble pour réduire chacun leur frais de fabrication....

source :

http://www.hardware.fr/news/lire/08-08-2006/

----------


## flibulin bulard

et oui, purement economique tout ca!! de la a dire qu'ils va y avoir le nom en commun...
faut dire a momo de verifier ses fournisseurs! :P

----------


## ElGato

> Hum... Après avoir lu l'article sur HardWare.fr, je ne suis pas tout a fait d'accord...
> 
> Je dirais plutot qu'Asus et gigabyte vont collaborer ensemble pour réduire chacun leur frais de fabrication....


Bin, c'est _exactement_ ce qui est écrit dans la news...

----------


## Raton

> Bin, c'est _exactement_ ce qui est écrit dans la news...


J'ai pas dis le contraire. Je trouvais simplement que certaines personnes avait l'air de penser qu'ASUS allait disparaitre  :;):

----------


## KiwiX

> J'ai pas dis le contraire. Je trouvais simplement que certaines personnes avait l'air de penser qu'ASUS allait disparaitre


Asus will survive ! Ce sont les seuls avec Gigabyte à ne pas proposer des cartes mères en carton. Les cartes graphiques estampillées ASUS sont excellentes, elles aussi. Bref, que du bonheur.

----------


## LordMPK

Dans l'odre on pouvait meme faire : MSI Asus l'ABIT.
Ma contribution poetique (lover)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Raah pourquoi on n'a plus droit à la marque Asus, n'empeche leurs produits sont excellents, je n'ai eu aucun problème contrairement à ma Giga Bite GeForce 4 Ti 4400 (cherchez le jeu de mot, j'avoue qu'elle est pourri) qui a à peine tenu 1 ans.

----------


## Gring

Personne n'a encore parlé de l'ABIT RAID...

----------


## Mun-Su

> Gigabyte et Asus dans le même lit, c'est quand même dégeulasse quand j'y pense... On se croirait dans le journal du hard.


Juste un petit mot pour dire que cette phrase ma fait beaucoup rire.

----------


## myClint

C'est moi ou il y a beaucoup de news mal interprétées en ce moment?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> C'est moi ou il y a beaucoup de news mal interprétées en ce moment?


C'est pour ça que TF1 existe : leurs news sont tellement simples qu'aucune interprétation ne doit être possible. C'est ça que tu veux hein ? C'EST CA QUE TU VEUX !?

----------


## Aedryan

> C'est moi ou il y a beaucoup de news mal interprétées en ce moment?


C'est toi.





c'était vraiment un post interessant  ::P: h34r: 

Et sinon, jvous mets au défi de trouver un jeu de mot vaseux à connotation sexuelle avec Chaintech et Sapphire.

----------


## Canard

> Asustek and Gigabyte form joint venture


http://www.digitimes.com/mobos/a20060808PR203.html




> When asked as to how the joint venture will affect Asustek's timeframe for spinning off its branded and manufacturing divisions by 2008, the leading motherboard maker declined to comment. Asustek estimates it will ship 60 million motherboards in 2006, up from 52 million units last year.


Donc Asustek a prevu de faire comme Acer il y a quelques annees.
Et comme tout gros groupe taiwannais Asustek a deja prevu un _spin off_, c'est a dire une une filialisation de diverses branches car l'entreprise est trop grosse et part dans tous les sens entre R&D, production OEM, production de marque Asus, etc. (des Xbox pour Microsoft, des iPod et PC portable pour Apple...). La creation de la coentreprise avec Gigabyte est le signe du debut du desengagement de Asustek ou du moins de la reduction de sa presence directe sur le marche de la carte mere, produit de base pour la compagnie.




> With capacity support from Asustek, Gigabyte is expected to lower its production costs to compete against Elitegroup Computer Systems (ECS) and Micro-Star International (MSI), and avoid the potential of being acquired by Foxconn Electronics (the registered trade name of Hon Hai Precision Industry), which had sought ways to negotiate a merger with Gigabyte, according to industry sources. Asustek's monthly capacity for motherboards expanded to 20 million units in 2005.


Gigabyte qui est petit comparativement au geant Asustek prefere choisir sa destinee (du moins les dirigeants et les actionnaires) et eviter de se faire croquer par un autre.




> The Commercial Times cited Goldman Sachs analyst Henry King, who attended the joint-venture announcement, as questioning whether Asustek would want really the "Gigabyte" brand name to become even bigger. The answer to such a question may become clearer after Asustek completes the spin-off of its own-brand manufacturing branch, noted the paper.


http://www.digitimes.com/mobos/a20060809PB201.html

----------

